# Munich in December



## Feanor76 (May 8, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm headed to Munich in a few weeks (before Christmas). I've got a few days of free time. I'd love to do something within a few hours (by train) of Munich that lets me get some outdoor activity. I'd be interested in mountain biking, AT skiing, and hiking (in that order). I'm also interested in just about anything of cultural, culinary, or historical interest. Combining these would be idea. If I bike or ski, I'll need to rent some gear. 

Any thoughts, suggestions, or recommendations? Any other forums to consider asking for recommendations?

Best,
Mark


----------

